# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The Dreamers Awake

## dreamer3

If anyone here has heard of the game mafia, thats pretty much what this is.
So here are the basics: everyone will sign up saying they want to play (ill probably cut it off at around 20ish?). out of them, ill choose about 1/3 of the players to be part of the "mafia" which we'll call Stalkers (unless someone has a cooler evil dream being name?), one person will be a Dream Guide (to be explained), and the rest will be dreamers. Nobody knows who is who.
the game has two shifts: the day phase, and the night phase.
During the day, everyone votes on who they think are Stalkers. At the end of the day, a vote is taken on which player (who you think is a Stalker) you want to eliminate, and that player is eliminated.
During the night, the stalkers will send each other PMs and decide who to eliminate, then send myself a PM on who they have chosen to eliminate.
The Dream Guide will also send me a PM asking if one player is a stalker or not, and I will answer them.

any questions?

----------

